# New York Times



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone else get the times' magazine? There was a pretty decent sized article on dog food this weekend, and I was wondering what people thought about it. It's not really the most informative, but i thought the slant taken was pretty interesting...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Is this the article, Sam?

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/02/magazine/02pet-t.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sam Leinweber said:


> Anyone else get the times' magazine? There was a pretty decent sized article on dog food this weekend, and I was wondering what people thought about it. It's not really the most informative, but i thought the slant taken was pretty interesting...



Me too, Sam. I think 6 people sent it to me. :!:


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, that is the article. I should have posted it, but for some reason I thought that the magazine wasn't online :-/


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah I read it, and thought it was neat.


----------

